# Need help-landing in Ottawa from Orlando



## douga (Feb 5, 2007)

I need some help for my daughter who is 7 months pregnant and landing in ottawa with her 5 year old daughter from Orlando.  Her doctor tells her she can;t lift anything heavy and will have 4 fairly heavy suitcases. When she lands does she have to get her luggage and then go thro customs before getting to the area where her husband will meet her. He was going to get her suitcases off the luggage carosel but I don't think he will be allowed anywhere near her until she goes thro customs etc. Can anyone help me with what the procedures are after the plane lands and any advice would be most welcome. she leaves orlando on wed the 7th. thanks 
doug


----------



## merc (Feb 5, 2007)

Things are changing with airport security all the time.  (For instance, just last week Air Canada changed its procedures in a big way for unaccompanined minors.) You are best to check with the airline she is flying on and the Ottawa airport authority to get the up-to-date information and specifics.  (Both would be available via internet.) I am sure they do this sort of thing many times a day, but I think you want official advice.


----------



## DianeG (Feb 5, 2007)

*Last I went through 3 weeks ago:*

Landing in Ottawa, she will have to line up at customs & immigration to do her declaration, then (still in the customs secure area), pick up her luggage. With her luggage cart, she proceeds to hand her customs form on exit and leaves the secure area.

She would have to get a luggage cart in the secure area and ask help from someone standing nearby, in order to haul each suitcase onto her cart. Hubby will not be able to be there to help, unfortunately.


----------



## BarCol (Feb 5, 2007)

Doug send an email to the airport authority asking if there are SkyCaps or Baggage Porters and explain the reason. Here's the link http://www.ottawa-airport.ca/AirportAuthority/contactUs-e.php

The other thing you could do is have your daughter request assistance from the airline in baggage retrieval or she could request a wheelchair and assistance that way


----------



## Kola (Feb 5, 2007)

BarCol said:


> The other thing you could do is have your daughter request assistance from the airline in baggage retrieval or she could request a wheelchair and assistance that way



That's right, request a wheelchair and baggage handling assistance from the airline immediately. Make sure the airline includes this info on the electronic ticket. 
Your daughter should also ask a crew member on board to confirm that this assistance will be available on landing.

I always ask for this kind of airport assistance for my wife who has some disabilities even if I am on the same flight. 

Kola


----------



## AKE (Feb 15, 2007)

I just went through yesterday... there are NO skycaps in the secure area (i.e. where she clears customs and then picksup her luggage off the carousel) but there are free luggage carts available. Given that she is obviously pregnant I am sure that most people would willingly help her lift the luggage off the carousel and onto the luggage cart that she can then push out the door to meet her husband.


----------



## Aldo (Feb 16, 2007)

Tell her to travel more lightly?


----------



## eal (Feb 16, 2007)

ya right - travel lightly as a parent of toddlers...I don't think so!


----------

